# Illegal impregnates child, he sodomized raped & made her put his penis in her mouth.



## Wolfmoon

*Illegal impregnates girl, 12 he repeatedly sodomized and sexually abuse her*

August 8, 2012

In my opinion:

*SPRINGFIELD, MISSOURI** **Reymundo Hernandez, 25* is an illegal alien. Hes being charged with statutory sodomy in the first degree and statutory rape and deviate sexual intercourse with a child under 14 years of age. His bail was recommended to be set at $75,000.00 because he is deemed a flight risk. 

Hernandez lured a 12-year-old girl on Facebook over the internet and arranged a meeting at a local park near where she lived. The foolish young girl snuck out of her home to meet him. Where he sodomized her and had sex with her and forced the victims mouth to his penis. Hernandez admitted that he talked to the girl on Facebook and in phone conversations. I wonder if she knew she was talking to a 25 year old man, probably not. He lured the girl to the park where he kissed her and then had sex with her without using a condom. He admitted to the police of raping in his car and admitted to raping her twice. Hernandez knew the girl was only 12 years-old according to the police documents. 

The young girl confessed to her mother what had happened and her mom took her to the hospital to do a Rape Test. The results came back positive that the 12-year-old girl was sadly pregnant and then the case was reported to the authorities. The police immediately intervened and Hernandez was found and arrested. Its believed that if he was to be released on bail hell bolt and he may seek revenge. The court said, The defendant is a risk to the victim, the victim's family, and the community.

*History of Violence:*

Reymundo Hernandez, 25, 
56 
130 pounds 
Black hair, 
Brown eyes

Hernandez was previously deported but came back to America. He admitted to the police at the time of the arrest that he was an illegal alien. 

Hes no stranger to the law in California he was convicted of driving while intoxicated. He also has a pending case in CA. where hes accused of assault and property damages. He allegedly tried to run over his victims with a vehicle and then he rammed their vehicle with his vehicle.

Hernandez who has previously been deported came back to America and committed more crimes and worse crimes! This is a *familiar pattern* and very typical of illegal aliens being deported and then coming back to America seeking revenge or committing new heinous crimes against Americans as in this case. 

Many problems like this could be solved by simply closing the Southern border with Mexico and deporting all illegal aliens. What is an Americans life worth? Is an illegal alien laborer, who works cheap, is his life worth more? It's time for things to change and the first thing we need to do is "Throw the Bums Out!"



*SOURCE:*

*Previously deported illegal alien impregnates 12-year-old girl in Missouri*
[URL]http://www.examiner.com/article/previously-deported-illegal-alien-impregnates-12-year-old-girl-missouri?cid=db_articles[/URL]

*Court Documents, State of Missouri Country of Greene*
http://ozarksfirst.com/images/Multi_Media/ozarksfirst/nxd_media/dox/pdf/2012_08/Hernandez%20charges.pdf

*Man Charged with Having Sex with 12-Year-Old, Causing Pregnancy*
http://ozarksfirst.com/fulltext?nxd_id=685022

.


----------



## Katzndogz

We can't tell them who to love.  Nor what kind of sex to have.

It's the liberal way.


----------



## High_Gravity

This is sick.


----------



## Katzndogz

Is it worse than a man selling his daughter for beer?


Man accused of selling daughter for cash, beer - US news - Weird news - Criminal weirdness - NBCNews.com

Notice that this is cultural and the authorities really didn't want to do anything about it.   Our laws must accommodate diversity, not the other way around.


----------



## uscitizen

Yep very bad however non illegals do the same kinds of things.


----------



## Wolfmoon

It amazes me how society has raised a crop of brainless over sexed children. They want to grow up to fast, most of the time these kids have no idea what the word Sex means. They don't know what kind of trouble their headed for. I'm thinking he told her he was a youth near her own age thats usually the way they lure children. Nevertheless, shes damaged goods now and I hope she can overcome the rapes and grow up normal. I wonder whats going to happen to the baby thats on the way. The family must be devastated!


----------



## uscitizen

I wonder if God is blessing her with a baby?


----------



## Wolfmoon

uscitizen said:


> Yep very bad however non illegals do the same kinds of things.


 
What empathy for the victim.  And thank you for reminding us that we have enough problems in this country without importing illegal alien criminals from 3rd world countries to rape, rob and murder our citizens.


----------



## uscitizen

Wolfmoon said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep very bad however non illegals do the same kinds of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What empathy for the victim.  And thank you for reminding us that we have enough problems in this country without importing illegal alien criminals from 3rd world countries to rape, rob and murder our citizens.
Click to expand...


yeah we have plenty of problems and for the record I am for enforcing actions against illegals in the USA.
the first step it to stomp hard on those who knowingly hire illegals.
No jobs and lots fewer will come here.

Make the penalty for hiring illegals not just be a cost of doing business but maybe the end of your business.

I was not for the amnesty when Reagan did it and I am still not for amnesty.
Nor anchor babies nor anchor wenches.


----------



## Zoom-boing

My God, that is just sickening.

Where is (a) Dexter when you need one?


----------



## Wolfmoon

uscitizen said:


> I wonder if God is blessing her with a baby?


 
It's no blessing to be raped, sodomized and made to suck a dirty 3rd world illegal aliens penis. The child will be a constant reminder of that horrible man. At 12-years-old she is too young for motherhood.  It's up to her parents to decide and I hope they decide to adopt it out.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> Is it worse than a man selling his daughter for beer?
> 
> 
> Man accused of selling daughter for cash, beer - US news - Weird news - Criminal weirdness - NBCNews.com
> 
> Notice that this is cultural and the authorities really didn't want to do anything about it.   Our laws must accommodate diversity, not the other way around.



Oh wow, I don't even know what to say.


----------



## uscitizen

Wolfmoon said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if God is blessing her with a baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no blessing to be raped, sodomized and made to suck a dirty 3rd world illegal aliens penis. The child will be a constant reminder of that horrible man. At 12-years-old she is too young for motherhood.  It's up to her parents to decide and I hope they decide to adopt it out.
Click to expand...


If she is pregnant I hope they abort it.


----------



## uscitizen

Mother in Texas kills her children says god told her to.


----------



## Katzndogz

Wolfmoon said:


> It amazes me how society has raised a crop of brainless over sexed children. They want to grow up to fast, most of the time these kids have no idea what the word Sex means. They don't know what kind of trouble their headed for. I'm thinking he told her he was a youth near her own age thats usually the way they lure children. Nevertheless, shes damaged goods now and I hope she can overcome the rapes and grow up normal. I wonder whats going to happen to the baby thats on the way. The family must be devastated!



What part of "willing" do you not understand.  She had consensual sex with the man multiple times.   She's hardly traumatized.  She's probably more traumatized by the authorities taking her boyfriend away.

Most of this is likely cultural.


----------



## courseofhistory

Wolfmoon said:


> *Illegal impregnates girl, 12 he repeatedly sodomized and sexually abuse her*
> 
> August 8, 2012
> 
> In my opinion:
> 
> *SPRINGFIELD, MISSOURI** **Reymundo Hernandez, 25* is an illegal alien. Hes being charged with statutory sodomy in the first degree and statutory rape and deviate sexual intercourse with a child under 14 years of age. His bail was recommended to be set at $75,000.00 because he is deemed a flight risk.
> 
> Hernandez lured a 12-year-old girl on Facebook over the internet and arranged a meeting at a local park near where she lived. The foolish young girl snuck out of her home to meet him. Where he sodomized her and had sex with her and forced the victims mouth to his penis. Hernandez admitted that he talked to the girl on Facebook and in phone conversations. I wonder if she knew she was talking to a 25 year old man, probably not. He lured the girl to the park where he kissed her and then had sex with her without using a condom.  He admitted to the police of raping the girl twice.
> 
> The young girl confessed to her mother what had happened and her mom took her to the hospital to do a Rape Test. The results came back positive that the 12-year-old girl was sadly pregnant and then the case was reported to the authorities. The police immediately intervened and Hernandez was found and arrested. Its believed that if he was to be released on bail hell bolt and he may seek revenge. The court said, The defendant is a risk to the victim, the victim's family, and the community.
> 
> *History of Violence:*
> 
> Reymundo Hernandez, 25,
> 56
> 130 pounds
> Black hair,
> Brown eyes
> 
> Hernandez was previously deported but came back to America. He admitted to the police at the time of the arrest that he was an illegal alien.
> 
> Hes no stranger to the law in California he was convicted of driving while intoxicated. He also has a pending case in CA. where hes accused of assault and property damages. He allegedly tried to run over his victims with a vehicle and then he rammed their vehicle with his vehicle.
> 
> Hernandez who has previously been deported came back to America and committed more crimes and worse crimes! This is a *familiar pattern* and very typical of illegal aliens being deported and then coming back to America seeking revenge or committing new heinous crimes against Americans as in this case.
> 
> Many problems like this could be solved by simply closing the Southern border with Mexico and deporting all illegal aliens. What is an Americans life worth? Is an illegal alien laborer, who works cheap, is his life worth more? It's time for things to change and the first thing we need to do is "Throw the Bums Out!"
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE:*
> 
> *Previously deported illegal alien impregnates 12-year-old girl in Missouri*
> [URL]http://www.examiner.com/article/previously-deported-illegal-alien-impregnates-12-year-old-girl-missouri?cid=db_articles[/URL]
> 
> *Court Documents, State of Missouri Country of Greene*
> http://ozarksfirst.com/images/Multi_Media/ozarksfirst/nxd_media/dox/pdf/2012_08/Hernandez%20charges.pdf
> 
> *Man Charged with Having Sex with 12-Year-Old, Causing Pregnancy*
> http://ozarksfirst.com/fulltext?nxd_id=685022
> 
> .



Is this considered legitimate rape?


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how society has raised a crop of brainless over sexed children. They want to grow up to fast, most of the time these kids have no idea what the word Sex means. They don't know what kind of trouble their headed for. I'm thinking he told her he was a youth near her own age thats usually the way they lure children. Nevertheless, shes damaged goods now and I hope she can overcome the rapes and grow up normal. I wonder whats going to happen to the baby thats on the way. The family must be devastated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "willing" do you not understand.  She had consensual sex with the man multiple times.   She's hardly traumatized.  She's probably more traumatized by the authorities taking her boyfriend away.
> 
> Most of this is likely cultural.
Click to expand...


We look at everything through American glasses, in Mexico the age of consent is 12 I believe. When Mexicans come here they don't just change and say well I'll only fuck women if they are over 18.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Katzndogz said:


> Is it worse than a man selling his daughter for beer?
> 
> 
> Man accused of selling daughter for cash, beer - US news - Weird news - Criminal weirdness - NBCNews.com
> 
> Notice that this is cultural and the authorities really didn't want to do anything about it. Our laws must accommodate diversity, not the other way around.


 
"He's an undocumented immigrant"

According to his supporters its our fault for being culturally insensitive because they don't know women aren't chattel.  These stories just keep on coming in on a never ending stream.  When do American start screaming theyve had enough?


----------



## California Girl

Seems the OP is a overly enthusiastic about using 'shock jock' titles... which I find more than a tad creepy.


----------



## Wolfmoon

_The illegal alien committed statutory rape and court documents say he forced the girl to suck his penis._

*Sexual intercourse by an adult with a person below a statutorily designated age.*

The criminal offense of statutory rape is committed when an adult sexually penetrates a person who, under the law, is incapable of consenting to sex. Minors and physically and mentally incapacitated persons are deemed incapable of consenting to sex under rape statutes in all states. These persons are considered deserving of special protection because they are especially vulnerable due to their youth or condition.

Most legislatures include statutory rape provisions in statutes that punish a number of different types of sexual assault. Statutory rape is different from other types of rape in that force and lack of consent are not necessary for conviction. A defendant may be convicted of statutory rape even if the complainant explicitly consented to the sexual contact and no force was used by the actor. By contrast, other rape generally occurs when a person overcomes another person by force and without the person's consent.

The actor's age is an important factor in statutory rape where the offense is based on the victim's age. Furthermore, a defendant may not argue that he was mistaken as to the minor's age or incapacity. Most rape statutes specify that a rape occurs when the complainant is under a certain age and the perpetrator is over a certain age. In Minnesota, for example, criminal sexual conduct in the first degree is defined as sexual contact with a person under thirteen years of age by a person who is more than thirty-six months older than the victim. The offense also is committed if the complainant is between thirteen and sixteen years old and the actor is more than forty-eight months older than the complainant (Minn. Stat. Ann. § 609.342 [West 1996]).

http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Statutory+Rape


----------



## Nova78

*Obama wants more illegals here by the way.by the truck load......*


----------



## JakeStarkey

Only far right extremists who do not belong in the GOP and crazy libertarians would do such a thing.



Wolfmoon said:


> *Illegal impregnates girl, 12 he repeatedly sodomized and sexually abuse her*
> 
> August 8, 2012
> 
> In my opinion:
> 
> *SPRINGFIELD, MISSOURI** **Reymundo Hernandez, 25* is an illegal alien. Hes being charged with statutory sodomy in the first degree and statutory rape and deviate sexual intercourse with a child under 14 years of age. His bail was recommended to be set at $75,000.00 because he is deemed a flight risk.
> 
> Hernandez lured a 12-year-old girl on Facebook over the internet and arranged a meeting at a local park near where she lived. The foolish young girl snuck out of her home to meet him. Where he sodomized her and had sex with her and forced the victims mouth to his penis. Hernandez admitted that he talked to the girl on Facebook and in phone conversations. I wonder if she knew she was talking to a 25 year old man, probably not. He lured the girl to the park where he kissed her and then had sex with her without using a condom.  He admitted to the police of raping the girl twice.
> 
> The young girl confessed to her mother what had happened and her mom took her to the hospital to do a Rape Test. The results came back positive that the 12-year-old girl was sadly pregnant and then the case was reported to the authorities. The police immediately intervened and Hernandez was found and arrested. Its believed that if he was to be released on bail hell bolt and he may seek revenge. The court said, The defendant is a risk to the victim, the victim's family, and the community.
> 
> *History of Violence:*
> 
> Reymundo Hernandez, 25,
> 56
> 130 pounds
> Black hair,
> Brown eyes
> 
> Hernandez was previously deported but came back to America. He admitted to the police at the time of the arrest that he was an illegal alien.
> 
> Hes no stranger to the law in California he was convicted of driving while intoxicated. He also has a pending case in CA. where hes accused of assault and property damages. He allegedly tried to run over his victims with a vehicle and then he rammed their vehicle with his vehicle.
> 
> Hernandez who has previously been deported came back to America and committed more crimes and worse crimes! This is a *familiar pattern* and very typical of illegal aliens being deported and then coming back to America seeking revenge or committing new heinous crimes against Americans as in this case.
> 
> Many problems like this could be solved by simply closing the Southern border with Mexico and deporting all illegal aliens. What is an Americans life worth? Is an illegal alien laborer, who works cheap, is his life worth more? It's time for things to change and the first thing we need to do is "Throw the Bums Out!"
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE:*
> 
> *Previously deported illegal alien impregnates 12-year-old girl in Missouri*
> [URL]http://www.examiner.com/article/previously-deported-illegal-alien-impregnates-12-year-old-girl-missouri?cid=db_articles[/URL]
> 
> *Court Documents, State of Missouri Country of Greene*
> http://ozarksfirst.com/images/Multi_Media/ozarksfirst/nxd_media/dox/pdf/2012_08/Hernandez%20charges.pdf
> 
> *Man Charged with Having Sex with 12-Year-Old, Causing Pregnancy*
> http://ozarksfirst.com/fulltext?nxd_id=685022
> 
> .


----------



## Wolfmoon

California Girl said:


> Seems the OP is a overly enthusiastic about using 'shock jock' titles... which I find more than a tad creepy.


 
IMO, I think if someone doesn&#8217;t like the title to a story then they should not read the story because it will only upset them. The title to this story, told the whole story in a nutshell. 

People have the right to make the decision what to read and what not to read. We don&#8217;t ban books in the library just because some group or person doesn&#8217;t like it content. We are a society of information and each individual can pick and choose what information they want to read and learn about.

Please don&#8217;t read the court documents because they&#8217;re atrocious and filled the horrid details of the crimes that these illegal aliens are committing against American citizens. Stephen King would be envious because you just can&#8217;t make that stuff up. It&#8217;s rare to get to see the court documents and I think they should be available for the public to read with every crime. We should especially get to see the documents if the crime is committed against men, women and children or animals by illegal aliens. We the public pay for the system with our tax money and we should have the right to read the documents and find out what&#8217;s really going on.

It is kind of creepy that our government and the liberal media are white washing and candy coating illegal alien&#8217;s crime stories. They're coddling the illegal alien cheap labor force. In over half of the time in newspaper articles and T.V. news stories they don&#8217;t say if it was an illegal alien that has committed the crimes. When in fact it was and we later find out it was. 


The Hispanic organizations hire Public Relation companies to bury the negative stories about illegal aliens. There are Hispanic internet organizations that go to the most popular illegal immigrant website to counter act the negative things said about illegal aliens. Most of the time, the best they can do is the insult posters and start fights.

*I think it&#8217;s time for America to Wake Up and smell the 800 pound gorilla in the room called, the illegal aliens!*

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

TWEET THIS:


Illegal alien rapes, sodomizes, impregnates girl, 12 court documents says he forced her to put his penis in her mouth.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/immigration-illegal-immigration/242523-illegal-impregnates-child-he-sodomized-raped-and-made-her-put-his-penis-in-her-mouth.html


----------



## California Girl

Wolfmoon said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the OP is a overly enthusiastic about using 'shock jock' titles... which I find more than a tad creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, I think if someone doesnt like the title to a story then they should not read the story because it will only upset them. The title to this story, told the whole story in a nutshell.
> 
> Snipped for crap.
Click to expand...


I haven't read the story. I don't do hysterical hyperbole. I leave that to idiots.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Isn't it amazing that the Springfield Police Department Probable Cause statement, dated 08/03/2012, recorded that Hernandez had no social security number and they recorded him as *&#8220;WHITE&#8221;.* 

In the same report they stated that through department resources they learn that he had previously been deported from the United States in the past.

They noted that Hernandez had told them at the time of his arrest that he was an illegal alien, and they still recorded in their document that he was *&#8220;WHITE&#8221;.*

This is something that the government has been doing since the early 80&#8217;s they put the illegal alien&#8217;s crime reports with the white crime reports so that the illegal aliens don&#8217;t looks so bad. When the White crime stats come out it&#8217;s a combination of both illegal alien crime and white crime combined. It&#8217;s an accelerated inaccurate number. That&#8217;s a creepy-sneaky government! 

.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wolfie, latinos are generally considered Caucasian, and have been reported as such in our censuses.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Isn't that convenient for the government to record Hispanic and illegal alien crimes as *&#8220;WHITE&#8221;* crime. It makes you wonder why they separate other races into separate divisions when they&#8217;re tallying up the crime stats to report to the nation.

That's why the Hispanic pro-immigration crowd says, it's Whites who have the most rapist and pedophiles. Could it be because their combined with the illegal aliens and Hispanic crimes? Why, yes I think it is and that's playing dirty pool. Thank You government at every turn they're trying to screw us.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wolfman, you have no quantifiable evidence for your suspicions.  Tuff.


----------



## Papageorgio

Wolfmoon said:


> It amazes me how society has raised a crop of brainless over sexed children. They want to grow up to fast, most of the time these kids have no idea what the word Sex means. They don't know what kind of trouble their headed for. I'm thinking he told her he was a youth near her own age thats usually the way they lure children. Nevertheless, shes damaged goods now and I hope she can overcome the rapes and grow up normal. I wonder whats going to happen to the baby thats on the way. The family must be devastated!



If you ask Noomi and Franco, she is a whore and asking for it, she is scum, he should not be charged with anything, he is the next Polanski.


----------



## Wolfmoon

If theyre so proud to be Hispanic why are they dying their hair blond?


*Census: More Latinos List Themselves as White*

http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/lifestyle/2011/09/29/census-more-latinos-list-themselves-as-white/?test=latestnews


More Hispanics are listing their race as white, according to the U.S. Census.

The result: a 6 percent increase in white Americans as tallied by the census, even though there was little change among non-Hispanic whites. In all, the number of people in the "white alone" category jumped by 12.1 million over the last decade to 223.6 million.


----------



## Againsheila

uscitizen said:


> Yep very bad however non illegals do the same kinds of things.



Yep, we have our own criminals, why the heck are we importing more?


----------



## Papageorgio

Againsheila said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep very bad however non illegals do the same kinds of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we have our own criminals, why the heck are we importing more?
Click to expand...


Because the 
Eft needs the votes, so they want anyone, they don't care about character.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Katzndogz said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how society has raised a crop of brainless over sexed children. They want to grow up to fast, most of the time these kids have no idea what the word Sex means. They don't know what kind of trouble their headed for. I'm thinking he told her he was a youth near her own age that&#8217;s usually the way they lure children. Nevertheless, she&#8217;s damaged goods now and I hope she can overcome the rapes and grow up normal. I wonder what&#8217;s going to happen to the baby that&#8217;s on the way. The family must be devastated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "willing" do you not understand. She had consensual sex with the man multiple times. She's hardly traumatized. She's probably more traumatized by the authorities taking her boyfriend away.
> 
> Most of this is likely cultural.
Click to expand...

 
I beg to differ with you.

&#8220;What part of "willing" do you not understand.&#8221;

In my opinion, at the age of 12-years-old she's probably still Trick or Treating and has dolls in her room. The law states that she is a child and incapable of making adult decisions and must be protected whether she was willing or not. At the age of 12, I don&#8217;t think she pined for anal sex or to suck a man&#8217;s penis.


&#8220;She had consensual sex with the man multiple times.&#8221;

The defendant said that they had sex two times and he began their relationship with kissing. After he sodomized her and pushed her head to his penis, she told her mother. I don&#8217;t think she was expecting a triple X relationship with a grown man.


&#8220;She's hardly traumatized. She's probably more traumatized by the authorities taking her boyfriend away.&#8221;

I don&#8217;t agree she&#8217;s only 12-years-old and pregnant; the trauma in her life hasn&#8217;t begun. If he truly was her boyfriend then she wouldn&#8217;t have told her mother the despicable things he did to her. I don&#8217;t think any pre-teen on a first date wants to go from DATE ONE: kissing and hugging to DATE TWO: Being flipped over and sodomized and have your head shoved into a man&#8217;s crotch.


Most of this is likely cultural.

This is a scape goat phrase or an excuse. In the Middle East they can legally burry a woman up to her neck in sand and then the public gets to stone her to death for disobeying her husband or for adultery or other ridiculous other crimes. In India they sew little girls vaginas closed to reassure that they are virgins when they marry OR if the mother-in-law doesn&#8217;t like her daughter-in-law she can beat her or set her on fire. It&#8217;s all perfectly legal in their countries but do we allow their cultural differences to be legal in our country? Are we as a nation willing to accept their cultural differences without penalty?

The U.S. laws say &#8220;No&#8221; and ignorance to the law is NO EXCUSE! Besides these people are ILLEGALLY in the United States and should be deported they&#8217;re already criminals for breaking the immigration laws that are already on the books. Any new crimes that they commit just adds to the amount of laws that they have broken.

In this case the child is the victim and we don't blame the victim.

.


----------

